# Does anyone have a "Shavanese"- Newbie here!



## Leah00 (Oct 21, 2011)

Hello! I'm completely new to this board and to Havanese ownership.  And when I say completely new, seriously I just picked up my Havanese a few hours ago...lol.

He's a short haired Havanese. Don't worry, I know that they are not desirable and I didn't get thrown any lines about how "rare" he is! I was looking for a young small dog that would get along well with my children and I was contacted by a breeder who told me that she had a little guy who she just wanted to find a good pet home for. This is the first time that a short hair has popped up in her lines (she said that she's not going to breed the sire and dam again and that she's looking into getting them all tested for the gene) and she just wanted to make sure that he was placed in a loving family. So after seeing his adorable pictures we picked him up tonight.

He's so sweet.  It took him a little while to warm up to us but now he's a sweet cuddle bug. Our big old dog likes him and our cat LOVES him!

I was wondering if anyone else had a short hair? Is it weird that I feel kind of silly telling people that he's a Havanese? He looks so completely different that I just want to tell people he's a mutt so I don't have to explain it. Lol. 
The funny part is that he's my very first "purebred" dog! Haha. 

Hopefully I'll be able to get some good pictures of him tomorrow.


----------



## Trixie (Oct 9, 2010)

WELCOME ... and ... Meet TRIXIE !!! She is a shorthair or 'Satin' Havanese. So.... you're not at all alone here!    
Looking forward to seeing pictures of your sweet boy !!!

I'd love to find another Satin sister for my Trixie. (maybe one day  )

Feel free to ask me any questions that you may have about your Satin boy !
I've had Trixie for 2 years now,... and have learned HEAPS.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I was just going to post that another short haired havanese owner had just joined, but I see she's already posted.

Welcome!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

We have always had a short hair or two here. Welcome!!!! He is a havanese even if he does not meet the standard, many do not. My Yogi I think may be a hair over the standard in height, I do not feel he is any less of a havanese and neither should you. Waiting for pictures, we love pictures and details.


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Welcome..looking forward to pictures!


----------



## tcollins (May 1, 2011)

Welcome! I had never heard of them until Trixie joined just a few weeks ago! So cool!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to the group and to being loved by a Havanese. Your little boy is perfect, just as he was born. He is no less worthy of being called a Havanese than any of his long haired sisters and brothers. On the plus side, you won't have to deal with the dreaded coat blowing stage and he'll be easier to groom and keep clean. My guys come in from the backyard often just like the dust mops they are. They're wearing all manner of yard debris. 

You're in for a fun ride.

I look forward to seeing pictures of your new baby. Congratulations!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I think Satins are cool, and I think you should be proud to tell people exactly what he is! Many of us have to explain Havanese anyway... they just aren't that well known. SO explaining that you've got a short coated one isn't that different.

Whether his coat is short or long, he'll have the same sweet Hav personality, and be a wonderful pet for your family. (and you won't have to do all that grooming!:biggrin1 Congratulations!


----------



## mrootes (Oct 17, 2011)

Welcome - we got two tight curl, black Havs from a breeder who would not be showing them as they were "better for a family than a show".

Ours look very little to nothing like a traditional Hav due to the coat.

But as others did, we got ours for the breed traits (excluding straight hair). Enjoy learning what makes the Havanese a unique family member - they are wonderful pets!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Welcome!! Cannot wait for pictures. My mom had the opposite "problem" that you have. She had 2 Chinese Crested dogs that had hair!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lizzie'sMom said:


> Welcome!! Cannot wait for pictures. My mom had the opposite "problem" that you have. She had 2 Chinese Crested dogs that had hair!


I thought Chinese Crested with hair were acceptable, just not preferred. No?


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Yes, they are acceptable, but when people would ask what kind of dogs they were there was always the long explanation!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lizzie'sMom said:


> Yes, they are acceptable, but when people would ask what kind of dogs they were there was always the long explanation!


Oh, OK, I get it. I think the fluffy ones are cuter, quite frankly. (but then look at the hairy breed _I_ chose!ound


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Aww it is getting exciting here. I love the look of Trixie..so easy and so pretty and love the term Satin...just perfect..instead of short hair...don't call her a Shavanese, at first I thought maybe she was a mixture of Shih Tzu and Hav...but Satin...speaks of elegance, etc...right Geri!!! Lots in a name..be proud you have one!! They are rare!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Welcome, Leah and ? Does he have a name yet?? Flynn is right - it IS exciting - two new members with short-haired Havs - I LOVE the term Satin as well. Looking forward to photos of your little guy!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I like the Powder puffs that's what they call the hairy ones, the liters are mixed and the hairless ones are the result of an incomplete gene. Check out the toes on all of the crested they are very long, I see the Power puffs in the Rally ring. The power puffs don't have the same health problems as the hairless such as lossing teeth at a young age and skin problems. The powder puff is one of the dogs I was looking at for my next dog but I don't like that they do the ears.


----------



## DonnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

Desirable is in the heart of the beholder. They are such sweet dogs, I can't imagine that any one of them is not desirable. Maybe not show-able. 

I think they are cute and sorta terrier like -- the upright ears fascinate me.


----------



## Leah00 (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks so much for the very warm welcome! 

I was a little nervous posting last night because I was worried that other Havanese owners might "look down" on me! It sounds silly but I've been posting a dog forums for a long time now and I've seen it happen. 

When I googled "short hair Havanese" I actually came across Trixie's picture! She's adorable! 

We have gone back and forth with the names. We thought it was going to be Tanner but then it changed to Jasper.... So I don't know. 

He's so sweet and cute!! He's 5 months old and just precious. We have another dog and a cat, and him and the cat already love each other. Our other dog (Rocky, a big old mutt) isn't too sure about him yet so we are being careful with him.

I don't know why I have a weird hang up about his breed. Calling him a Silky Havanese is a great idea! I didn't really like the "Shavanese" name because it sounds too much like a "designer" breed. 

He's so so cute though. I'm very happy with him so far!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Leah00 said:


> Thanks so much for the very warm welcome!
> 
> I was a little nervous posting last night because I was worried that other Havanese owners might "look down" on me! It sounds silly but I've been posting a dog forums for a long time now and I've seen it happen.
> 
> ...


Uhh-ohhh....NOT a SILKY...that is a whole other story...call him a SATIN...like the material...satin..but NEVer a SILKY...you will be told right away that he is not a Silky...lol..


----------



## Leah00 (Oct 21, 2011)

*lol*

Lol! Ok! I think I meant "Satin" but for some reason thought "Silky". 

Good thing because I just told someone at work that he's a silky Havanese and she told another coworker that I had a Silky Terrier/ Havanese mix. Lol.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Yes, and there are Havanese Silks also. Or is it Silk Havanese? I love the ears on Trixie...send along photos when you can...


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Okay, the silly question of the day: Do you have to trim a Satin at all? What length are their coats? Or do you get the cuteness of a long-haired Hav but in a permanent puppy cut?


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Can't wait to see pics of your sweet boy! We love all Havs here 



morriscsps said:


> Okay, the silly question of the day: Do you have to trim a Satin at all? What length are their coats? Or do you get the cuteness of a long-haired Hav but in a permanent puppy cut?


Think of their hair like a Papillon's (they look a lot like Papillons too). They have feathering on the ears, chest, skirts, tail & legs. The face & muzzle are naturally short.

I used to have Papillons and they were a wash & go dog. I dearly miss that part! Altho, I blowdried them to get rid of the excess hair. Overall, they rarely matted. Mainly behind the ears. Beware of conditioners with oils or silicones as they can leave the ear fringe greasy looking.


----------



## Trixie (Oct 9, 2010)

morriscsps said:


> Okay, the silly question of the day: Do you have to trim a Satin at all? What length are their coats? Or do you get the cuteness of a long-haired Hav but in a permanent puppy cut?


Not a silly question at all 
And the easy answer is "no, you don't 'have' to trim a Satin"... (or should I say, I don't 'have' to trim Trixie, 'cause I'd imagine that even with Satins, there is some variance in each individual dog.) 
However, I do 'choose' to trim Trixie, just because sometimes I like her to have a very neat & specifically groomed look. And 'trim' is exactly the word.
I like to even up her ears, & even up her 'bloomers' at the back, & give her tail a nice shape, (which is actually very very long now), & shape her feet, & shave her belly. I shave her bottom area extra short (keeps it clean, with no chance of bringing 'dangles' in the house. lol), & just for aesthetics, I shave her tail about an inch and a half from the base. Right now, her hair is about 2 inches long, over most of her body (except not so long on her face; it never grows long there), but often, I groom her into a much shorter trim (a quarter inch to half inch length, perhaps). That way, she dries faster after a bath, and I can finely comb her hair & see down to her pink skin more easily, which is great for catching fleas. (I don't like to use pesticides like Advantage or Revolution on her, though rarely, I have no choice and have to; but mostly she is flea-meds free.) 
Often when I groom her, I trim around her markings on her back, to clearly shape and distinguish the white from the black. It gives her a very precise & neat appearance. And I groom her myself. She quite enjoys it. As well as, she quite enjoys a bath. At the moment, I'm letting her 'grow free' for a bit,... but soon enough, I'll be getting those clippers back out. LOL.

(I am not a pro groomer), but I've also trimmed / groomed / shaved my friend's havanese, (Arthur, in Trixie's photo album pics.) My friend always cuts Arthur down to a very close puppy cut. His hair is very wavy & virtually impossible to comb through, & he's not fond of it either. I had him for 2 weeks, and he was very shaggy at that point. I had a little fun with him. I first gave him a Mohawk, from his head -- all the way down his back !!! Then, ( I hadn't trimmed his legs yet, but when I did,) I gave him some Bell-Bottoms on each leg. LOL! He looked absolutely CRAZY. At the dog park, everyone was asking me... "uh, what kind of dog is that?" And mind you, they had seen him in his shaggy state in the days just before. They couldn't believe how he looked like 3 entirely different dogs, depending on his haircut. His owner thought it was all hilarious. I shaved him completely before I returned him home. (saved his daddy the cost of the trip to the groomers, actually. lol) And, he was back to his wild & fluffy coat before I could blink. But it was quite an experience, though, compared to my Trixie. A LOT more work in the trimming; sooooo much more hair to trim.

So yes, I think I have it pretty good, and got darn lucky to have a Hav personality & disposition & smarts,... in an easy to maintain package, ... and extra lucky that she doesn't shed & is still hypoallergenic. (my dog-allergic friends do not have an allergic reaction to her.)

And I STILL WANT TO SEE PICS OF *JASPER?* ... or whatever his name eventually becomes. 
YAY !!! Another Satin !!! I'm excited.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome Leah , pics pics.


----------



## Frank (May 18, 2010)

Howdy, 
My wife and I also have a short hair Havanese. We really like him because he has the Havanese personality with with out the grooming issues. 
Pippin is now 5 years old and is still a bundle of energy, though he is slowing down enough to snuggle with my wife while we watch TV.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

He is very cute!


----------



## Frank (May 18, 2010)

Thank you. He is a handful and quite vocal.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

How is he vocal? Lizzie growls when she plays with her toys and of course she barks when the kids come home. Does he chatter like cats do?


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

welcome to the forum!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Welcome! Pippin is very cute!


----------



## Frank (May 18, 2010)

Pippin makes 3 types of noises. He tends to moan when he wants your attention and you are ignoring him. He barks when someone has a bone he wants or sees another dog or cat encroaching on his territory (basically line of sight). The most unusual is a kind of talking similar to someone muttering under their breath.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Pi[[in is cute!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome to newbie Leah and her little guy and all the other "Satins" on the forum. They are so cute! I had heard that they shed. Does anyone have one that does? My long-haired Havs leave a good bit of hair on the carpet and my black pants! Other than there, I don't notice it. Can't wait to see more pictures of the new guy and the other Satins.


----------



## Leah00 (Oct 21, 2011)

Kathie, I've heard that the short hairs shed too but honestly I don't think Jasper does really. I wear black pants quite a bit for work and if my cat or my other dog so much as walk by me I have to get out the lint roller, but Jasper jumps in my lap all the time and I never find his hairs on me.


----------



## kawboy (Dec 5, 2007)

He has a really cute face. I wouldn't mind if Tasha was a short haired Hav. It would save the money I spend keeping her clipped short.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

kawboy said:


> He has a really cute face. I wouldn't mind if Tasha was a short haired Hav. It would save the money I spend keeping her clipped short.


ha ha ha, that is ONE of the MANY reasons I am letting Tillie grow out! LOL it is cheap!! sort of...


----------



## Heavensenthavanese (Apr 3, 2012)

*Short hair or "satin"*

I have a puppy that I am pretty sure is a satin. The litter is only 4 weeks old and this one has seemed different from the beginning to me. She is also displaying a different personality as well...simply coincidental? I just adore her and she has the most personality! I had DNA testing Nd knew of the possibility but did not, nor do not see this as a flaw. Certainly I understand this to be outside the "standard" but what beautiful creatures! Please if you have one, I would love to hear your experiences with how your short hair has been received.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I don't have one, but love the way they look! Why would they be received any other way than well? They are still our same sweet Havanese... their owners just don't have to deal with blowing coat!ound:


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Well I never care what other people think of my Rosie. Sometimes she looks like a mutt and other times she is just beautiful. I even heard on man as he did a double take and said "I thought that was a skunk at first". I get so tired of telling people what she is that I mostly say she is just a mutt. ONce after a long discussion about Havanese to the man who had asked, he then turned to me as said "just a high-faluting sh*t tzu then." I laughed and walked off.


----------



## Leah00 (Oct 21, 2011)

Honestly, I'm sure most people just assume Jasper's a mixed breed. I've always owned mutts before him, so even I forget he's a purebred. I never really tell people he's a Havanese unless they ask, which they rarely do. I've had a couple of people try to be helpful and tell me what they think he's mixed with.  
I don't really care... People think he's so cute and sweet that I'd worry a little about them trying to find a "Shavanese" for themselves. I had a coworker ask me if his breeder was going to breed any more of them because she really liked Jasper. That's not good. 
I think my little guy is wonderful and beautiful but I wouldn't want people to breed them on purpose. I'm lucky to have him. 

Every once in awhile I feel bad for him because he's different and can't embrace his "heritage"....but then I realize that I'm giving him human emotions. He doesn't care what he looks like as long as I love him and I really do.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Leah00 said:


> Honestly, I'm sure most people just assume Jasper's a mixed breed. I've always owned mutts before him, so even I forget he's a purebred. I never really tell people he's a Havanese unless they ask, which they rarely do. I've had a couple of people try to be helpful and tell me what they think he's mixed with.
> I don't really care... People think he's so cute and sweet that I'd worry a little about them trying to find a "Shavanese" for themselves. I had a coworker ask me if his breeder was going to breed any more of them because she really liked Jasper. That's not good.
> I think my little guy is wonderful and beautiful but I wouldn't want people to breed them on purpose. I'm lucky to have him.
> 
> Every once in awhile I feel bad for him because he's different and can't embrace his "heritage"....but then I realize that I'm giving him human emotions. He doesn't care what he looks like as long as I love him and I really do.


But, you know, he can do EVERYTHING a neutered long haired Havanese can do, if you want him to. AKC doesn't care whether he's long haired or not in anything but the breed ring. Many people show their Havs in puppy cuts in the performance classes. I'd be proud to say he was a Havanese. out of standard coat, yes. But look how many over-sized Havs we have on the forum. They are out of standard to the point that they would be disqualified in the breed ring too. That doesn't make them any less Havanese or any less wonderful!

Some lines throw satins. WE now have a DNA test for it, so if people REALLY want to avoid it, they can not use those dogs in their breedings. Bu a dog who carries for Satin might have other, fantastic qualities that make it worth using him as a breeder, even knowing there is a possibility of a Satin pup here or there. This isn't a "genetic defect" that is in any way a health threat to the dog, and they all seem to find homes with people who love them to pieces!


----------



## Leah00 (Oct 21, 2011)

krandall said:


> But, you know, he can do EVERYTHING a neutered long haired Havanese can do, if you want him to. AKC doesn't care whether he's long haired or not in anything but the breed ring. Many people show their Havs in puppy cuts in the performance classes. I'd be proud to say he was a Havanese. out of standard coat, yes. But look how many over-sized Havs we have on the forum. They are out of standard to the point that they would be disqualified in the breed ring too. That doesn't make them any less Havanese or any less wonderful!
> 
> Some lines throw satins. WE now have a DNA test for it, so if people REALLY want to avoid it, they can not use those dogs in their breedings. Bu a dog who carries for Satin might have other, fantastic qualities that make it worth using him as a breeder, even knowing there is a possibility of a Satin pup here or there. This isn't a "genetic defect" that is in any way a health threat to the dog, and they all seem to find homes with people who love them to pieces!


That's nice to hear. Really it is. I guess I worry about other Havanese owners not looking at him as a "true" Hav, which is silly. Jasper fits the Hav personality description perfectly.


----------



## Leah00 (Oct 21, 2011)

Something else I wanted to add really quick.... I sort of wish that they would publish more information about the Satins. I really had to dig and search when I was looking for info. I almost wish more people knew about them so that I wouldn't have to explain him. I feel like I can't just say "He's a Havanese" like other people can say "My dog's a Yorkie". I have to say "Well, he's a Havanese but he doesn't look like a Havanese because...." and people just smile and nod like 'she really got ripped off....' Lol.
The first vet I took Jasper to right after I got him, the receptionist asked what breed he was. I said Havanese and after I left and looked at my receipt it said Havanese Mix. I thought that was kind of rude...

Anyway, I say all that but at the same time I'm torn because I really wouldn't want disreputable breeders trying to breed them on purpose and I'd worry about that if more people knew about them. 
You know, because they are perfect and all.


----------



## My2Havs (Jun 5, 2009)

Leah00 said:


> Something else I wanted to add really quick.... I sort of wish that they would publish more information about the Satins. I really had to dig and search when I was looking for info. I almost wish more people knew about them so that I wouldn't have to explain him. I feel like I can't just say "He's a Havanese" like other people can say "My dog's a Yorkie". I have to say "Well, he's a Havanese but he doesn't look like a Havanese because...." and people just smile and nod like 'she really got ripped off....' Lol.
> The first vet I took Jasper to right after I got him, the receptionist asked what breed he was. I said Havanese and after I left and looked at my receipt it said Havanese Mix. I thought that was kind of rude...
> 
> Anyway, I say all that but at the same time I'm torn because I really wouldn't want disreputable breeders trying to breed them on purpose and I'd worry about that if more people knew about them.
> You know, because they are perfect and all.


If I had one (which I wish I did because of the easy grooming!), and assuming the people you're talking to have time to listen, I would just explain that he's a short-haired Havanese and that it doesn't happen very often but it does happen. I had to do that with our Exotic Shorthair cat that had long hair for 18 years! They're originally bred from Persians and the American Shorthair cat so occasionally some kittens come out looking more like Persians even though they're still purebred Exotic Shorthair. You can usually tell some people don't want to hear the explanation so I would just say she's a Persian in that case. I would still be proud to say I have a Havanese even though it may not exactly look like it. Heck, most people will not know the difference anyway since they've never heard of our breed! 
Monica, Dooley & Roxie


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Leah00 said:


> That's nice to hear. Really it is. I guess I worry about other Havanese owners not looking at him as a "true" Hav, which is silly. Jasper fits the Hav personality description perfectly.


If they do, they need to be educated. :biggrin1:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Leah00 said:


> Something else I wanted to add really quick.... I sort of wish that they would publish more information about the Satins. I really had to dig and search when I was looking for info. I almost wish more people knew about them so that I wouldn't have to explain him. I feel like I can't just say "He's a Havanese" like other people can say "My dog's a Yorkie". I have to say "Well, he's a Havanese but he doesn't look like a Havanese because...." and people just smile and nod like 'she really got ripped off....' Lol.
> The first vet I took Jasper to right after I got him, the receptionist asked what breed he was. I said Havanese and after I left and looked at my receipt it said Havanese Mix. I thought that was kind of rude...
> 
> Anyway, I say all that but at the same time I'm torn because I really wouldn't want disreputable breeders trying to breed them on purpose and I'd worry about that if more people knew about them.
> You know, because they are perfect and all.


I hope you got the vet's office to correct his records, because that WAS rude.

I know what you mean about the breeding thing. Since they aren't "to standard" most reputable Havanese breeders don't PURPOSELY produce them, just as they don't PURPOSELY produce Havs that are undersized or oversized. There are enough that go over so that finding one of those doesn't seem to be an issue. But people who PURPOSELY go looking for a tiny Hav can end up buying from a less than reputable breeder, because those are the only people who PURPOSELY breed the "tea cup" sized Havs. (even though tiny ones show up from time to time, even with reputable breeders) Any time you have a breeder who is purposely breeding dogs who are outside the standard, you ahve to wonder why, and what other corners they are cutting.

But I think you are right, there should be more awareness that these dogs exist, and that they are in every way Havanese, they just have an out of standard coat.


----------



## just1hav (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi - I found this list while searching for pictures of satins to educate a fellow competitor who really gave my satin a hard time at the agility trials this past weekend. 

But before I continue, I need to back up and state that, while I am now quite the newbie to this list, I am not new to 'dogs', as I have been competing in various dog events for over 42 years. 

As a background to my acquiring a Havanese, it all started with shared motel rooms and lots of training time with a friend and her dropcoat Havs. Almost from the beginning, after spending time with the breed, I knew that I could really love having one but not with that HAIR. We live on a 65 acre homestead that seems to grow all styles of things to catch up in a long hair coat and my arthritic fingers just said "no" to the grooming that would be required.

One day I casually mentioned to my friend that I "would have a Havanese in a heartbeat if they came in short coats". To my surprise she said "Sometimes they do, but it is very difficult to find one and from a breeder that has done the proper health checks on the parents."

I was now on a mission and the internet was my 'tool'. It took some time but I finally found a black and tan 'charmer' of a puppy who has just turned 3 years old. He is everything I could have wished for and more. I say "more" because, to add even more to his non-typical look he chose to have erect ears!

He is fast becoming my primary 'competition' dog and has already earned titles in AKC obedience (2), rally (3), agility (2) and of course the CGC. And he has begun titles in NADAC agility and ASCA rally as well. We are still training and competing of course and I truly feel the sky's the limit with him. He does have his CHIC, so finding a breeder who had tested the parents paid off and bodes well for his longevity.

I love this boy and can't imagine life without him. 

Please excuse me for bragging but I do it to let the folks who have acquired or might ever acquire a satin to know they can compete and very successfully in the performance arenas, just as mentioned on this forum, if they so choose.

I am delighted that there are people on this forum who did not respond to the original question with slings and arrows. I had been cautioned by several in the breed that I could expect that, so I should just stay quiet and do my own 'thing'. What a wonderful surprise!

It's so great to be able to join this forum! I look forward to reading more posts about the breed. I think it's one 'scary smart' dog and I love it that way.

Mari & "Twist" in central Texas


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Welcome and where is the picture? We must have a picture.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi Mari and Twist! My Kodi is a drop coated boy, but I think Satins are adorable!!! 

Kodi is my first dog, but I have trained horses all my life, and I bought Kodi specifically as a smaller training partner. He has been everything I could ask for! I'm thrilled that we have another performance Have on the forum, no matter what length his coat is! I thought Kodi was doing well for his age in terms of sports and titles, but it sounds like Twist is amazing!,!:whoo:

Welcome to the forum, but I have to tell you, we have one forum rule... YOU MUST POST PICTURES!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Congratulations on the wonderful boy you found! I wish you continued success! And eternal joy with your precious Twist!


----------



## just1hav (Jul 3, 2012)

Thank you! I'm very happy to be here.

How do I post a picture? Please be specific as I am fairly internet-impaired. Sigh. <g>

And note re: Twist. He is never clipped in any way. He does lose his undercoat in late spring and is currently being somewhat 'plucked' whenever I have to remove a clover burr - picked up in the agility yard - from him! It's not intentional that I end up removing a little bit of his hair each time, but some of that satin coat seems to wrap itself around each and every burr! So he has a little less hair now than in the picture I will post.

Mari & Twist


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Need pictures! Please! Also curious how the shedding/allergens are? I know some shavanese/satins shed and some don't. I would consider a satin in a heart beat if I could be sure I wasn't allergic.


----------



## just1hav (Jul 3, 2012)

*picture of Twist, black & tan satin*

I sure hope this works as I'm just guessing on how to do this. Here (attached) is a picture of Twist, taken in May of this year.

Mari - fingers crossed


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

he's adorable and such a smart boy!!

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

Twist is cute! I have a "shavanese".... He's actually a full-coat Hav that I shaved lol. He will be a Shavanese for a while till his hair grows back. Twist has more hair than my boy right now! I love the long hair but also love the low maintenance of a short cut.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

just1hav said:


> I sure hope this works as I'm just guessing on how to do this. Here (attached) is a picture of Twist, taken in May of this year.
> 
> Mari - fingers crossed


He's absolutely adorable, Mari! One of the other nice things about Satins is that they seem to hold their color better than their long haired breathren.

OK, now that you've shown us a photo of your beautiful boy, I'm going to up the ante... Do you have any video of Twist doing Obedience, Rally and/or Agility with you? We'd love to see!!!

Kodi and I have been doing mostly Rally (AKC and APDT) over the last year and a half, but earned his first Obedience title (CDSP) in May, and JUST did his first Agility (NADAC) trial with his first Q a couple of weeks ago.

We are working on his RAE in AKC, his ARCHX in APDT, and are ready to try for his BN and ALMOST ready for his CD in AKC. We will also continue with Agility trials, both NADAC and we will also start AKC.


----------



## just1hav (Jul 3, 2012)

*Rally pix of Twist (and me - sigh)*

Ok, while I do not have videos that I know how to post, I can post these pix of Twist at his first rally event in February 2011. I was (am?) still getting to know how to work a small dog, but you can see how much he enjoys doing it.

Gad I didn't expect to have to include pix of ME on this forum - LOL! I hope I chose the right emoticon to show 'embarrassment'.

Twist started in agility at the end of April and there was no photographer present. I have ordered pix of him from his second weekend in mid-June. I'll post a few of those pictures when they arrive.

Mari & Twist


----------



## just1hav (Jul 3, 2012)

Karen, since you are competing in obedience I am curious as to whether you worry about Kodi for the long sits/downs in view of the other 'larger' breeds in the line-up. 

I got Twist's CD at all toy group obedience trials, which meant a trip to Oklahoma City and about one month later, to Wichita Kansas.

You're doing GREAT with Kodi! It looks like the performance world is his oyster! I love his name and his coloration is SO fun - I'll bet his pictures are all too cute!

Mari & Twist


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

What an adorable little guy! I hope you will continue to post, and not worry about what people "might" say about Satins. I don't think you'll find anyone on THIS forum who will give you any trouble about it at all!


----------



## Leah00 (Oct 21, 2011)

Welcome Mari!!

I almost missed this because I usually just lurk every few days. 

Twist is adorable! His body type looks a lot like Jasper's (except the ears!).

I too expected half negative remarks when I first posted this. I was very happily surprised to find everyone so welcoming and nice. 

I wish that I could get Jasper into agility (I know he'd be great at it) but he's extremely shy with new people and places. He shuts down if he get ucomfortable. We are working on it so maybe one day... We are going to start agility training courses in the Fall with our other dog so maybe Jasper will get jealous and want to learn it.


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

He has the most beautiful face! I agree with the others....he is awesome and the wonderful hav personality is most important thing


----------



## just1hav (Jul 3, 2012)

Leah00 wrote:
<I wish that I could get Jasper into agility (I know he'd be great at it) but he's extremely shy with new people and places. He shuts down if he get uncomfortable. We are working on it so maybe one day... We are going to start agility training courses in the Fall with our other dog so maybe Jasper will get jealous and want to learn it>

Don't despair! When Twist was young I thought I'd made a terrible mistake in getting him even though my breeder kept reassuring me that he would grow out of his initial shyness with people (that even included ME and my HUSBAND). Twist was the original 'shrinking violet' and would just stiffen up when petted when he was young. I finally decided to let him "grow up" and didn't really 'push it' with him. I ignored all his shyness and certainly never told him "It's okay" because after all it ISN"T okay to be shy, right? <wink>

And suddenly one day when I was off to town, UPS must have delivered a box of vibrant personality for Twist. I can't explain it any other way. (Ok, so maybe the Wizard of Oz sent a box of "courage"???)

Twist still wasn't 'into' being a lapdog or being 'made over', and strangers really didn't matter to him, but he was now infused with the 'want to' and that 'wanting to' overcame all his previous ideas about life being scary. (Well there was the problem with his having to push the chute fabric open, but bison liver treats quickly changed his fear of THAT. <G>)

And just as a Hav's coat colors will often change over time, so has Twist 'evolved'. Now he isn't opposed to the attentions of folks he knows and will even 'solicit' pets from them.

And COMPLETE STRANGERS (!!! I can't believe I can actually say this as fact, but it's true) can now work him in K9 Nose Work and agility!

He still doesn't like being carried and he certainly doesn't want to spend time on anyone's lap. Perhaps being raised around much larger dogs has made him think he's not a toy dog? Nawwww, that can't be true, because he sure knows how to do a Havanese run-like-hell!

Anyway, hang in there - Jasper will probably 'come 'round' for you as he gets a bit older.

BTW thanks for starting this thread so I could find this great group!

Mari and Twist, off to work that 'hold' of the dumbbell


----------



## BennyBoy (Apr 25, 2012)

Welcome! Cute pup! You will save a fortune on grooming


----------



## Winston&Eva (Jul 14, 2012)

*Twins Newbies Shavanese here!*

Joining Jasper and Trixie!!!
Hi everyone! We are a young couple who just got our first "Satin" Havanese puppies! Winston and Eva! They are the funniest little guys and we just wanted to say hello , we are completely in love with them, and already getting all the strange looks outside as in "what the woof kinda pups are those?!" We have to explain a long story but they are so worth it! Viva Havana! lol


----------



## Winston&Eva (Jul 14, 2012)

*Winston Churchill and Eva La Roux*

=


Winston and Eva said:


> Joining Jasper, Twist and Trixie!!!
> Hi everyone! We are a young couple who just got our first "Satin" Havanese puppies! Winston and Eva! They are the funniest little puppies and we just wanted to say hello , we are completely in love with them, and already getting all the strange looks outside as in "what the woof kinda pups are those?!" We have to explain a long story but they are so worth it! Viva Havana! lol


----------



## Leah00 (Oct 21, 2011)

Adorable!!  Welcome!!


----------



## Winston&Eva (Jul 14, 2012)

*Hi!*

Thank you! The boy is sleeping on the laptop as i'm typing this!...total spoiled brats already, and its only day 2 at home! lol


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Dear little pups,Winston and Eva,both have lovely colouring,I wonder does it stay in Shavanese,or change as it does in the Havs?


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

They're all so cute! Love the coloring.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, they're beautiful! Welcome!


----------

